# Should someone with a juvenile record be able to become an EMT?



## Chimpie (Oct 31, 2010)

This question was asked on our Facebook page and I felt it would be a good poll question.



> Should someone with a juvenile criminal background be able to become an EMT or Firefighter?



So what are your thoughts?  Vote above and leave your comments below.


----------



## C.T.E.M.R. (Oct 31, 2010)

I think it should depend on the crime committed. I wouldn't even consider someone with multiple assault charges with a few theft thrown in. but some minor stuff as long as the individual has made right on it is ok. sometimes times joining ems of the ff field helps these individuals out. But they must be competent at the task at hand.


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 31, 2010)

Case by case basis with consideration to the crime committed, the time elapsed from said crime, and the persons history since then.


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 31, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Case by case basis with consideration to the crime committed, the time elapsed from said crime, and the persons history since then.



That's pretty much my thoughts as well.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 31, 2010)

It depends... if it's the person I'm thinking it is, she's asked on a few other sites already.


----------



## Chimpie (Oct 31, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> It depends... if it's the person I'm thinking it is, she's asked on a few other sites already.



Good discussion for here, none the less.


----------



## FrostbiteMedic (Oct 31, 2010)

It's a _juvenile_ record.....If the person has grown and matured, and it isn't a felony conviction, then I see no reason that they should be prevented. Just a thought....


----------



## fortsmithman (Oct 31, 2010)

I voted yes.  Why not if a person with a youth record can become a LEO or Firefighter I don't see why not EMS.  Here in Canada we have the youth Criminal Justice Act and as well the record is permanently sealed for five years after they turn 18 in the case of an indictable offence and two years if the offence was a summary conviction (here in Canada our two classifications are Indictable and the less serious is summary conviction we no longer use the terms felony and misdemeanor).


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 31, 2010)

^
So basically, someone who's 17 and 364 days old who commits premeditated murder basically gets a "get out of a felony free" card because they did it a day before becoming an adult?


----------



## fortsmithman (Oct 31, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> ^
> So basically, someone who's 17 and 364 days old who commits premeditated murder basically gets a "get out of a felony free" card because they did it a day before becoming an adult?



Yes and no here in Canada with a crime like that there would be a hearing to transfer the case or a waiver hearing to regular court so the person could be tried as an adult.  If the hearing was not successful and the crown lost then yes.


----------



## Aidey (Oct 31, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Case by case basis with consideration to the crime committed, the time elapsed from said crime, and the persons history since then.



That ^


----------



## Veneficus (Oct 31, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> It depends... if it's the person I'm thinking it is, she's asked on a few other sites already.



So what was the crime?


----------



## citizensoldierny (Oct 31, 2010)

I wholeheartedly believe that people can change their lives. I grew up in Providence , Rhode Island and did things back in the day that I certainly wouldn't do now. Unluckily I got caught a time or two and ended up with a sealed juvenille record. For me it was a wake up call. I actually re-enrolled myself in an alternative high school, stopped hanging out with the seriously bad apples and only hung out with the moderately bad apples. And did my best to keep my nose clean. Fast forward two decades from my arrest and convictions and I've worked as an EMT , currently work as a nurse,served my country overseas in a combat zone  in the National Guard, graduated college, worked as a corrections officer, and have lived a clean life. BTW my degree is in criminal justice so I do realize that prior criminal behavior is the best indicator for future criminal behavior but if we deny people a chance to rehab and prove themselves then we are setting them up for failure and keeping them in the cycle of criminal activity and getting arrested.


----------



## TransportJockey (Oct 31, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Case by case basis with consideration to the crime committed, the time elapsed from said crime, and the persons history since then.



This sounds like a perfect answer


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 31, 2010)

Veneficus said:


> So what was the crime?



Not sure, it's just a generic "What do you think? Should people who have a juvenile criminal background be able to become an EMT or Firefighter?"

http://www.facebook.com/jemsfans#!/jemsfans/posts/450652844793
http://www.facebook.com/jemsfans#!/topic.php?uid=56571674793&topic=26922


----------



## KCS911 (Oct 31, 2010)

*The Situation*

Ok.Heres the Situation.I was 17 when my friend stole an ipod and it was in my possession at the time and I didn't want her to get sent away(she is a trouble maker) so I took the blame (never thinking it would go to court if i took the blame).Keep in mind I have never been in trouble before.I went to court plead guilty because I figured it would get less of an punishment then saying I did it and then saying I didn't do it. They considered it a felony so it was put on my juvenile record.I didn't get into trouble at all while i was on probation.I did extra community service because I found it fun and because i like helping others. My PO even found it funny that i was in that type of trouble.I didn't think it was going to effect my life more than what it did.I've wanted to be a Paramedic/Firefighter since i was 10.its all I think about and i help with calls all the time and know my stuff.I even know all the firefighters and EMS around. I turned 18 and wanted to take my EMT class right away so I could get on the FD but I heard that I couldn't because of my felony. I called the lady that teaches the classes and she told me that I have to take the clas,pay for it,pass it,register and thts whenI will be told if i can be an EMT or not.Not her rules.The governments dumb rules. My life is pointless without that EMT license.I was just wondering what everyone else thought and if they were in that situation at some point in time and how it turned out for them.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 31, 2010)

Ah, much clearer picture than an amorphous "Can someone with a felony be an EMT?" 

Michigan EMS office FAQ answer regarding felonies:
http://www.michigan.gov/mdch/0,1607,7-132-2946_5093_28508-47472--,00.html#Misd_Felony

It doesn't look like Michigan requires National Registry for initial licensure, which means one less hoop to jump through (NREMT can deny their certification independently of any state for criminal records). 


The immediate action you can take is to email Michigan's EMS office to see what they say. You might just get a boiler plate response that it's reviewed at time of application, or you might get a usable (albeit non-binding) response. You won't know unless you email them.

Be honest on any application with the who/what/when/where/why, however definitely take responsibility. "Own the mistake" so to speak and talk about how you've learned from it. 

Long term: Contact a lawyer regarding sealing or expunging your record. From a cursory Google search, it looks like you have to wait 5 years past conviction or release from custody (which ever is later, but it looks like conviction given the information you've shared) to get your record wiped. This will clear up a lot of the problems.

Good luck!


----------



## citizensoldierny (Oct 31, 2010)

First off your life is not pointless without an EMT license. Had one let it lapse for a good number of years, somehow life went on it's absence. Find something to do in the meantime, pursue a college degree or do pre-req's for EMT-P such as A+P while you keep your nose clean and find out what it takes to clear your record. That way your a step ahead when you do get your EMT.  As for your record if your state seals juvenille convictions don't self admit anything. The rules that seal juvenille records were put in place for a reason. The one time I did self-admit my juvenille record it kept me out of the Army job I wanted at the time. Real kicker is when the feds at meps ran my prints they found no record.:wacko:


----------



## KCS911 (Oct 31, 2010)

Thank you.That was really helpful. I had the teacher of our EMT classes talk to the State about whether or not we can figure out if we can get licensure due to the felony before we take the class.The State said that they cannot tell and no refunds will be given if the class is taken and the registration for being an EMT is denied.   I've been thinking about trying to get my record supressed so the FD can't see it (even though I will tell the Chief about the issue) I go into the court house once a week asking for the paper work to get my record supressed,they hand me expungment paperwork.It isn't useful because I'm too young to do that. Little lost there.


----------



## KCS911 (Oct 31, 2010)

Not going to lie sir,I feel like I was made to be a paramedic and to do nothing else but help. I'm currently going to college and pursuing a nursing degree for an ER Nurse in the meantime till I'm a Paramedic.I've been told that I can't become a nurse with a felony.Little lost on what to do.i know everything about both its just a matter of getting the darn paperwork. I do not know if my state has the Self-admit thung.I will look into it.Thanks for the heads up with that.


----------



## FrostbiteMedic (Oct 31, 2010)

Too young for an expungememt? I would check on that again.....also, it is possible to petetion for your rights to be restored post-felony. If you have a sealed record, then it may not even show up on a background check! Just something to think about.


----------



## Aidey (Oct 31, 2010)

Honestly, do something else in the mean time. Go to school, get a degree in something relevant, like Fire Science, or one of the health sciences, or get your pre-reqs done for Paramedic. By the time you are done it may be long enough that you can get your record expunged or the state will look more favorably on issuing you a cert. It is not the end of the world if you can't be an EMT at 18, and by not being able to get your cert now you could actually benefit in the long run if you use the time to go to school. 

Why go into the court house once a week if you already know you are too young to expunge your record, and they won't give you the paperwork for suppression?


----------



## Aidey (Oct 31, 2010)

frostbiteEMT said:


> Too young for an expungememt? I would check on that again.....also, it is possible to petetion for your rights to be restored post-felony. If you have a sealed record, then it may not even show up on a background check! Just something to think about.



I wonder if by "too young" they mean that not enough time has passed since the conviction to try and get their record expunged.


----------



## JPINFV (Nov 1, 2010)

"Getting a Juvenile Adjudication Removed Self Help"
http://courts.michigan.gov/scao/selfhelp/family/setaside_help.htm

"A person may not apply until he or she has become at least 24 years of age and either: 1) 5 years have passed since the disposition of the adjudication was imposed, if he or she was not detained; or 2) if he or she was detained as a result of the adjudication, 5 years have passed since release from that term of detention."


----------



## akflightmedic (Nov 1, 2010)

Possession of a stolen iPod = Felony????

Usually theft felonies are associated with higher value (3000-5000K +) or the theft occurred with violence and/or weapons.

I am sure there is way more detail than a simple possession of a stolen item to get you convicted of a felony...especially an under $500 ipod.


----------



## Aidey (Nov 1, 2010)

You're right, a quick session with Google shows that in MI the statute states that anything between $200 and $1000 is a misdemeanor. 

http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(ux...eg.aspx?page=getObject&objectName=mcl-750-356


----------



## akflightmedic (Nov 1, 2010)

Mate, I been sorting internet BS for years....I smell them miles away.


----------



## Aidey (Nov 1, 2010)

You're not the only one, you are just the only one who points it out


----------



## KCS911 (Nov 1, 2010)

Tell me why I got a felony then.Why would I bother to post this if I wasn't seriously concerned? I've been through alot of court crap due to this and I may not have understood half of what they were saying but the papers I have been handed all state that I was charged with Felony Larceny $200-$1000.I was never once told that I was going to get just a serious misdeamenor. The situation happened at a school and the ipod was owned by a cops kid.......so that bit may not have helped much in court.Judge is allowed to determine what to call it. Unfortunetly he called it this.   http://www.criminaldefenselawyer.com/crime-penalties/juvenile/theft.htm

The website that you gave me just says that its a Larceny.Does not say what degree or if its a misdemeanor or Felony.

I'm too young to get an expungement due to I'm not 24 and its only been about 2 years since the crime was committed.I'm going to try again with the Supression paperwork....I'm going to talk to somebody usefull instead of the darn secreatary.


----------



## Sizz (Nov 1, 2010)

*States decision...*

It might have been mentioned in an earlier reply , in Iowa the state decides weather they are going to issue your certification(/licensing I believe in 2011 they are working on a actually licensing paramedic levels vs certifying from what my instructor is telling us in class) based on the crime. When you fill out a form with 5 questions yes/no's and if you answer yes to any of these you must submit an explanation to the state and they will put you on hold until they determine or feel your worth certifying at the level of care your applying for.

I have seen students with past DUI's as well as other serious crimes get certified, honesty plays a BIG role in their decision because if your caught lying your out right away. 

Just my 2 cents on it. It could go either way depending on circumstances as previously mentioned.


----------



## KCS911 (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks.I have heard when you go to register after passing an EMT class that you are to answer questions afterwards and are given a chance to explain.Thats what aroused the question of what crimes are "ok" i don't want to take the class and then be told "too bad" I would like to know before I take it.I guess I never know till I try.Good to know now then later. I'm going to take it. 

I guess it depends on how the State feels.I've heard of people getting DUIs and becoming EMTs but I have alos heard of people getting drug misdemeanors and not being allowed to be an EMT.


----------



## Veneficus (Nov 1, 2010)

Did you go to court without a lawyer?

I cannot imagine there wasn't a plea deal involved if your record was always clean. Can't speak to MI per say, but most states have a pretrial diversion. 

You should seek the advice of a lawyer. Before you do anything more.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 1, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Case by case basis with consideration to the crime committed, the time elapsed from said crime, and the persons history since then.



Exactly. This is also the most lawyer like answer! Lol!


----------



## KCS911 (Nov 1, 2010)

I didn't not speak to or hire a lawyer. There was no guilty plea bargain.I just figured punishment would be less if I skipped through all that and just said I did it and then go on with life.TV portrays court very badly.They don't tell you what really happens and how to will drag your life down a bit. Lawyer is a good idea though.


----------



## Veneficus (Nov 1, 2010)

KCS911 said:


> I didn't not speak to or hire a lawyer. There was no guilty plea bargain.I just figured punishment would be less if I skipped through all that and just said I did it and then go on with life.TV portrays court very badly.They don't tell you what really happens and how to will drag your life down a bit. Lawyer is a good idea though.



For future reference, never ever go to court without a lawyer, especially if you are facing criminal charges.

Did the judge warn you of the seriousness of the charges and ask you if you wanted council prior to accepting your plea? 

From the court cases I have watched (not on TV) that seems to be the usual way it plays out.

Really though, certainly consult a lawyer and from now on, trouble makers sink alone.


----------



## fortsmithman (Nov 1, 2010)

KCS911 said:


> I didn't not speak to or hire a lawyer. There was no guilty plea bargain.I just figured punishment would be less if I skipped through all that and just said I did it and then go on with life.TV portrays court very badly.They don't tell you what really happens and how to will drag your life down a bit. Lawyer is a good idea though.



There is a lot of people in jail who thought that.  Always go to court represented by legal counsel.


----------



## citizensoldierny (Nov 1, 2010)

frostbiteEMT said:


> Too young for an expungememt? I would check on that again.....also, it is possible to petetion for your rights to be restored post-felony. If you have a sealed record, then it may not even show up on a background check! Just something to think about.



KCS,
This is what I was referring to. If your state seals your record never admit your juvenille conviction which would then be a self admission.


----------



## KCS911 (Nov 1, 2010)

Citizensoldierny,I thought you were talking about getting into a different FD  and when they ask about my past records...do not admit to doing it but say that something did happen there and that I have grown from it.I interpretted that wrong.Court stuff is done. I was asked if I wanted a lawyer and was asked a whole bunch of other stuff. They used alot of fancy court words and I half listened to it bc I figured after court was done....life goes on.I was young and dumb.I'm glad that my mom understood it too...not.She should have known.She has her EMT license. The judge did warn me of how serious the crime was and I thought that what they considered "serious" was over exaggerated.Yet again...I was ignorant and wanted the fast process.In the end I handed myself the slow process to my career.


----------



## Aidey (Nov 1, 2010)

KCS911 said:


> Tell me why I got a felony then.Why would I bother to post this if I wasn't seriously concerned? I've been through alot of court crap due to this and I may not have understood half of what they were saying but the papers I have been handed all state that I was charged with Felony Larceny $200-$1000.I was never once told that I was going to get just a serious misdeamenor. The situation happened at a school and the ipod was owned by a cops kid.......so that bit may not have helped much in court.Judge is allowed to determine what to call it. Unfortunetly he called it this.   http://www.criminaldefenselawyer.com/crime-penalties/juvenile/theft.htm
> 
> * The website that you gave me just says that its a Larceny.Does not say what degree or if its a misdemeanor or Felony.*
> 
> I'm too young to get an expungement due to I'm not 24 and its only been about 2 years since the crime was committed.I'm going to try again with the Supression paperwork....I'm going to talk to somebody usefull instead of the darn secreatary.




_4) If any of the following  apply, the person is guilty of a *misdemeanor*_ punishable by imprisonment  for not more than 1 year or a fine of not more than $2,000.00 or 3 times  the value of the property stolen, whichever is greater, or both  imprisonment and a fine:
_(a) *The property stolen has a value of $200.00 or more but less than $1,000.00.*_


----------



## akflightmedic (Nov 1, 2010)

Do you think a judge would allow a MINOR to appear in court with no lawyer?? There are probably laws against that as well.

Again, AK calls bull schitt and says there is way more info not being divulged.


----------



## KCS911 (Nov 1, 2010)

Are you from here? No. Were you there when it happened? Do you know the whole situation? No. I suggest you be a lil bit nicer and quit acting like you know all. I had a parent with me.I was asked if I wanted an attorney.I said no. Obviously you have never been to court.This is the darn internet.I have no reason to lie.I'm asking for real advice because I care.I would love to have a misdemeanor but No,I was handed a felony.Call it what you want,the paperwork says felony.I'm not going to argue.


----------



## fortsmithman (Nov 1, 2010)

If you were Canadian and convicted of a criminal offence as an adult then I would advise getting a pardon from the national parole board.  Since  you are from the USA I don't know if they have something similar.  If they do then apply for it when you become eligible.  I hope you find a solution to your problem.


----------



## KCS911 (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks.I kinda wish I was canadian. I did get good hope come in today. The instructor that I'm friends with talked to the state and I should possibly be certified by next year.


----------



## akflightmedic (Nov 2, 2010)

KCS911 said:


> Are you from here? No. Were you there when it happened? Do you know the whole situation? No. I suggest you be a lil bit nicer and quit acting like you know all. I had a parent with me.I was asked if I wanted an attorney.I said no. Obviously you have never been to court.This is the darn internet.I have no reason to lie.I'm asking for real advice because I care.I would love to have a misdemeanor but No,I was handed a felony.Call it what you want,the paperwork says felony.I'm not going to argue.



No I am not from there.
No I wasnt there which is why we are asking questions because your story is full of holes.
No I do not know whole situation as you only divulge what you want us to know.

Not acting like a know it all...I asked legitimate questions because your story is lacking...it always is. Do you think you are the first person to come here over the years with this?

Sad situation that you and your parent rejected a lawyer....never ever go to court without one, that is common sense.

Yes, I have been to court. Yes, I have been in trouble legally. No, it is not the end of the world.

But your whole story still reeks, because POSSESSION of a stolen iPod getting a felony is crazy. Cause you did not even commit the theft, you are charged with possession. That is just amazing.


----------



## KCS911 (Nov 2, 2010)

Believe what you would like.I'm not looking for pity.I was not charged with possession.I plead guilty to stealing the damn thing and breaking into a locker to get it.I never once told them that my friend stole it.I took the full heat.Tell me where I am lacking in this story and I'll fill it in. I thought I made the story pretty clear.I do not have to to give you the whole story detail by detail.Nobody cares enough to read it and I don't care enough to write that long of a paper. Going to court without a lawyer is common sense to some people.I obviously lack that sense when I was younger.Figured it was a small thing...no need to pay a lawyer for what I could handle.Almost all the other kids that I sat next to in the hall waiting for the judge that day didn't have a lawyer.1 or 2 out of the 10 kids did.I knew that most of the kids were in for matters that were worse than mine but I did not see a lawyer with them so I took it as another hint that i didn't need a lawyer.Yeah it was dumb. To make matters worse... I never got a simple thanks from her and she moved away a couple months later. Kind of a slap in the face.Pissed me off but Karma will get her.Not upset over that anymore.I'm the only person to blame.


----------



## akflightmedic (Nov 2, 2010)

KCS911 said:


> Believe what you would like.I'm not looking for pity.I was not charged with possession.I plead guilty to stealing the damn thing and breaking into a locker to get it.I never once told them that my friend stole it.I took the full heat.Tell me where I am lacking in this story and I'll fill it in. I thought I made the story pretty clear.I do not have to to give you the whole story detail by detail.Nobody cares enough to read it and I don't care enough to write that long of a paper. Going to court without a lawyer is common sense to some people.I obviously lack that sense when I was younger.Figured it was a small thing...no need to pay a lawyer for what I could handle.Almost all the other kids that I sat next to in the hall waiting for the judge that day didn't have a lawyer.1 or 2 out of the 10 kids did.I knew that most of the kids were in for matters that were worse than mine but I did not see a lawyer with them so I took it as another hint that i didn't need a lawyer.Yeah it was dumb. To make matters worse... I never got a simple thanks from her and she moved away a couple months later. Kind of a slap in the face.Pissed me off but Karma will get her.Not upset over that anymore.I'm the only person to blame.



Ahhh, more details emerge. When you started, this was possession of a stolen item. Now it is full admission that a locker was broken into and the theft was committed by you.

See, the truth eventually shines, it is after all the internet and for everyone one person "who has no reason to lie" there are a dozen more who have every reason to lie.

No need to pay a lawyer for what you could handle?? Evidently, you did not handle it very well...might of been worth the expense, plus they are free when you can not afford them.

A Pre trial diversion program would have been perfect in your isolated case, but you missed that boat as well for not consulting the expert. And you waited until the day of your trial to see what the other cool kids did or didn't have?? I think I would of made plans prior to court day....

Anyways...as I said, it is not the end of the world. Life will go on and you will have a job in EMS. There are far more worse felons than you working in EMS....


----------



## KCS911 (Nov 2, 2010)

I did not commit the theft but did admit to doing it.It was in my possession at the time security had heard that I had it from other kids that have seen  me with it. Didn't hide the fact that I had it because I didn't know it was stolen.Thanks "friend" for telling me I could borrow it for a week and for not telling me it was stolen.It was an ipod touch. The judge did say that a lawyer could be appointed to me for free if I could not afford one but I ignorantly still said no. There was 2 other pretrails or whatever they are called before I was told my punishment,fines,met my PO, and whatever.At every pretrail I was asked if I wanted a lawyer.I wish i could go back but I have to make due with what happened.

"There are far more worse felons than you working in EMS...." Don't know if thats suppose to make me feel bad or good.lol I'm glad we worked this misunderstanding out.I was honestly starting to get mad.


----------



## EMSLaw (Nov 2, 2010)

akflightmedic said:


> Do you think a judge would allow a MINOR to appear in court with no lawyer?? There are probably laws against that as well.



Err... In Michigan, the answer to your question is a qualified yes.  Minors have the right to counsel if charged with delinquency - that is, conduct which, if committed by an adult, would constitute a crime.  It's a pretty famous SCOTUS case called In re Gault.  However, Gault left open the question of whether juveniles can waive that right like adult defendants can.  States have split on the answer.  Michigan apparently allows it, but only after a review determining that under the totality of the circumstances, the juvenile understands what he or she is doing.  

However, all this may be moot.  Michigan defines "juvenile" as "under the age of 17".  Juvenile delinquency cases are handled in family court.  If you were 17 when you committed the offense, then what you have is an adult criminal conviction, which is a more serious matter.  

So, you need to be clear on your terms.  Were you adjudicated a delinquent in family court, and/or diverted under a juvenile program where adjudication was withheld?  Or were you diverted under an adult program?  Or were you convicted of an adult offense?  

This forum isn't really the appropriate place for at-length legal discussion.  My sage advice is the same as it usually is - consult an attorney licensed in Michigan (which seems to be your home state, or the state where this occurred.  If I'm reading things wrong, then consult an attorney in the state where the offense/conviction/adjudication/diversion/whatever happened.).


----------



## EMSLaw (Nov 2, 2010)

Sorry for the double tap here, but this might be an easy way to get the answer... were you fingerprinted when you were arrested?


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 2, 2010)

Let's get this thread back on subject please.  This is not about one member's particular case.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 2, 2010)

I have a juvenile record, and one misdemeanor on my adult record, and I am a NREMT-B and scheduled to take the NREMT-I/85 exam in December....It all depends on the charge, sure some companies might not hire me, but others will...I hope :lol:


----------



## KCS911 (Nov 2, 2010)

I was fingerprinted by the county police.I was told by the judge that I could have been arrested for a short period of time or sent to a foster home.Neither happened.I was 17 when it happened. Haha True Chimpie. Off my topic.Its not all about me. 

Does anyone know a Good Paramedic or EMT that has gone through hell and back due a criminal record? If so post about it.


----------



## Aerin-Sol (Nov 2, 2010)

I think people with *adult* records should be able to become EMTs and that it would be silly to prevent someone for being a healthcare provider for mistakes they made when a youngster. Of course, there are exceptions so this should be looked at a case-by-case basis - which is what happens now, no?




akflightmedic said:


> No need to pay a lawyer for what you could handle?? Evidently, you did not handle it very well...might of been worth the expense, plus they are free when you can not afford them.
> 
> A Pre trial diversion program would have been perfect in your isolated case, but you missed that boat as well for not consulting the expert. And you waited until the day of your trial to see what the other cool kids did or didn't have?? I think I would of made plans prior to court day....



God, you are so smart! It's really cool how you are pointing out the mistakes this guy made as a minor. I'm sure he's never thought about how he was mistaken to not get a lawyer; good thing you are here to show him how dumb he was!


----------



## fortsmithman (Nov 2, 2010)

Aerin-Sol said:


> I think people with *adult* records should be able to become EMTs and that it would be silly to prevent someone for being a healthcare provider for mistakes they made when a youngster. Of course, there are exceptions so this should be looked at a case-by-case basis - which is what happens now, no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just checked the OP's EMTLife profile and there are pics of the OP and the OP does not look like any guy I've seen cuz she's a lady.


----------



## EMSLaw (Nov 2, 2010)

Chimpie said:


> Let's get this thread back on subject please.  This is not about one member's particular case.



Okay.  I'll take a crack at it.

If it's a juvenile conviction, no, it shouldn't have any bearing on someone's ability to become an EMT.  Juvenile adjudications don't count as a criminal record for a reason - because as a child, you are believed to be less culpable for your mistakes.  So, if you happen to do something wrong before you're 16-18 (depending on the state), then you get a do-over when you turn 18.

Now, people have mentioned severe crimes, such as murder or rape.  In most (I'd venture to say all) states, a system exists to send such offenses to the criminal courts and for the juveniles to be tried as adults.  In that case, the same rules that apply to adult convictions apply.  But if it's a juvenile offense, then I think you get a pass.  That's the purpose of the juvenile justice system.


----------

